# PubMed- Gluten-free diet in nonceliac disease.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Gluten-free diet in nonceliac disease.*

Nutr Clin Pract. 2011 Jun;26(3):294-9

Authors: El-Chammas K, Danner E

A gluten-free diet (GFD) is commonly recognized as the treatment for celiac disease. It also has been investigated as a treatment option for other medical conditions, including dermatitis herpetiformis, irritable bowel syndrome, neurologic disorders, rheumatoid arthritis, diabetes mellitus, and HIV-associated enteropathy. The strength of the evidence for the use of a GFD in these nonceliac diseases varies, and future research may better define the benefits of a GFD for those conditions with weak existing evidence.

PMID: 21586414 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

